# Going back...



## Clarkus (3 Oct 2005)

Hey all, I was an army cadet and I aged out a few years ago. Just wondering if any of you have gone back to be just Civi. Instructors? I went to my old cadet corps. last week and saw a lot has changed...some of the cadets I used to be in with are still there as CI's. Not too sure if I should go to a different cadet corps. or if it's really even worth my time. I don't want to become an officer or anything, I just really miss cadets, and want to help out, but I am not looking to "re-live" my past. Has anyone done it? Advantages? Disadvantages??
thanks, Jenn


----------



## dano (3 Oct 2005)

Hi clark.

I recently became a CI of my unit. 
I was planning to go to a different corp as well for a year, the CO and myself discussed it and he decided it would be beneficial for me to stay in the unit and come back as a CI. 

Now alot has to do with what the CO wants. I'm on a paid postion therefor placed in a postion usually occupied by the cic. (Short staffed) 
At my unit we treat the CIs as officers, all the benefits, just no CF uniform. 
You're CO may or may not do the same. In most chances he or she will be glad to have you aboard, but will most likely ask for assistance in cadets needing rides on tags days or jobs that don't require you to be there every week. Assuming you're corp is fully staffed. But hey, you gotta ask him or her.
Advantages of becoming a ci is it is a stepping stone for the CIC, but as well you are not fully obligated to do anything IMO.
Disadvantages.. well for me, not having the feeling of being apart of the CIC/CF family at the unit.. or anywhere for that matter, but mostly you can feel second rate at times if you do team comps or events that have you involved with members of other units.


----------



## Clarkus (4 Oct 2005)

Hey, yeah when I went to the Highschool where the Cadet corps. is located, A few old cadet that I used to over rank where there as Ci's and one as the Trg Officer. Which means I go back and they have seniority over me. Which was always and issue back in the day.  So I'm just still trying to figure out whether or not it's a good idea. It's a tough call, I remeber when I was a cadet the CI's that used to be there...they got treated pretty good. This cadet corps. does seem pretty understaffed.....3 Ci's and a Capt. I guess they need all the help theycan get. 
You probably know the cadet corps. Orangeville Lorne Scots, seeing as you're from Brampton.


----------



## Burrows (4 Oct 2005)

If someone having seniority over you is a problem, then you chose the wrong game to play.


----------



## Clarkus (5 Oct 2005)

You apparently didn't understand. It would appear that I have the problem. Not me them, 2 in particular. The reason I quit cadets. Could have gotten my CWO but they let one stay in 19th b-day was in May Final parade in June let her stay CWO....mom was an Officer. Never got my CWO. I'm afraid going back might cause tension, and I don't want to be the reason for it.


----------



## big_castor (5 Oct 2005)

Clarkus,

What I'm about to say will sound harsh, but you're old enough to take it.

All the stuff that happened when you where a cadet counts for didly squat once you turn 19.   Being a CI or an Officer is about what you can give to the Corps, not what you can receive.   So if it's more important for you to brood over a promotion you didn't get instead of giving a hand to a unit that gave you a lot when you where a cadet, then I guess it's not the possible 'tensions" that are the problem, it's you maturity level.

Grow up.


----------



## Clarkus (5 Oct 2005)

OK, I understand the points comming to me. But all I am trying to say is that I don't want to cause issues (if you will) in to a cadet corps. that is otherwise doing well. That is why I can't decide whether to stay with the cadet corps. that did give me a lot and formed the person that I am today, or to try and give what I can to another one.


----------



## Burrows (5 Oct 2005)

If you don't act bitter about it still, I'm sure they wouldn't have a problem.


----------

